# Apache Server



## Florianrau (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mir ein Server paket runter geladen( xampp für Win xp)
Hab ich auch gleich instaliert bekommen, ohne probleme.
Jetzt zu meine Frage wie bekomme ich da eine kleine Homepage
damit zustande die ich auf meinem eigenen "Server " liegt und die vom Internet zu erreichen ist. ich blicke bei dem Apache nicht durch Habe gruntkentnisse in html
um meine Seite zu gestallten nur da hörts auch schon auf. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


                                                                MFG Flo


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2004)

Du möchtest also Dein eigener Webhoster sein, richtig?
Vorweg: Davon rate ich ab. Für ein paar popelige Homepage-Seiten empfehle ich einen günstigen Webhoster. Das kostet heutzutage nicht mehr die Welt.

Wenn Du eine DSL-Leitung hast, kannst Du so etwas wie Deinen eigenen Server online kriegen indem du:

a) Dir eine feste adresse besorgst (http://www.dyndns.com/)
b) Dafür sorgst, das Dein PC tag und nacht läuft
c) Dafür sorgst, das nach Dein PC nach Zwangstrennung wieder die Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellt
d) Dir Software für die dyndns besorgst, welche Deine dyndns nach jedem Trennen/Aufbau der Verbindung Deine neue IP-Adresse bei dyndns.com aktualisiert.

Wie gesagt, das ist viel Arbeit (unnötige Arbeit) und lohnt sich letztenendes gar nicht. Eventuell schaffst Du Dir nur Probleme, wenn jemand über einen Bug/Exploit Dein System hackt.

Ich glaube, für 2 Euro/p.m. gibt es sehr gute Angebot für Webanfänger.
z. B. Domainbox / Puretec / Strato / etc.


----------



## Florianrau (8. Februar 2004)

Da haben Sie auf jeden Fall Recht mit der Arbeit aber das ist alles just for fun.
Habe schon eine verbindung mit dyndns und einem aktualisierungs programm
zwecks FTP Server der is auch immer an. Wie gesagt das problem das ich hab is das nicht weis wie ich das alles regen soll wie ich meine html sachen in den apache bekomme und so weiter

Ich bedanke mich für die antwort 

                    MFG Flo


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube ... "Du" ist mir lieber als "Sie" 

Ok, wenn es just 4 fun ist: Respekt!

Aber das mit dem Apache ist doch wohl nicht wirklich ein Problem, oder?
Was genau ist das Problem? Die Dokumente befinden sich beim Apachefriends Xampp im Ordner "htdocs". Da kopiert man seine HTML-Daten hinein, und fertig - sie werden unter http://localhost / http://127.0.0.1 & z. B http://deinname.dyndns.com erreichbar.

Verstehe ich die Frage richtig?


----------



## Florianrau (9. Februar 2004)

Ja was soll ich sagen habe 2 Wochen Urlaub und nichts zu tun 

das mit dem htdocs verzeichnis hat funktioniert.
das problem das ich habe ist das ich nicht vom internet auf meinen "Server" zugreifen kann. Habe zwar bei Dyndns.org jetzt einen acount:  assitreff.homeip.net
und ein Aktualisierungs Programm das funktioniert. Mein Router habe ich auch konfiguriert das alles was von aussen kommt auf den "Server" weiter geleitet
wird nur wie ist meine adresse die ich jetzt im Ie eingeben muss
http://www.assitreff.homeip.net    klappt nicht wenn mein English nicht so schlecht wäre könnte ich mir bestimmt selbst weiter helfen aber auf dyndns.org is leider alles auf english Oder liegt es an den einstellungen vom Apache
Apache confen, an den Host binden + Port angeben

        Danke für die Antwort                 MFG Flo

PS. Habe gelesen das ich den Apache confen an meinen Host binden muss
        Bzw. für mich als Leihe hört das sich so an das ich dem Apache sagen
        auf welche adresse er reagieren muss denke ich zumindest wenn es daran  liegen soll wie konfiguriere ich das


----------



## Swissqsi (19. Februar 2004)

Hi ich bin Swissqsi! 

Dyndns macht eine Subdomain, unter dieser bist du von aussen erreichbar!
leider kannst du das nur von einer Anderen Internetverbindung testen

deine Subdomain lautet warscheinlich http://assitref.dyndns.org

Sonst musst du nochmals Posten!


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

Bei mir funktionierts prima. Du darfst bei einer Subdomain das www nicht verwenden.

Kleine Frage: Du willst doch hoffentlich nichts illegales anbieten? Was hat das denn für einen Sinn, wenn du anderen Leuten Software anbietest. Das bringt doch niemandem was.

Wenn es aber alles Shareware oder Freeware ist, dann nehme ich meine Aussage zurück.


----------



## xenox (20. Februar 2004)

ausschnitt aus http://www.dyndns.com

....

First off, this means that DYNDNS.COM is no longer accepting new accounts. I strongly recommend those interested in new accounts take a look at DynDNS.org. I know the guys over there pretty well, and have a great deal of respect for both their competence and their service. 

...


----------

